
GSOC 2012 Project list - wsxiaoys
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Agz0MKIe8OWNdFFYOFh5b3ZKTldvX0lXdjBNd0FjMmc&output=html
======
senthilnayagam
seems half the GSoC students are of indian origin

thats one of the advantages of having a large population and students think
this would be cool on their resumes

